# Contractions all over the place! -please read my timings I'm confused!..



## Jayneypops

Hi,

Ok so I've been timing these irregular contractions (I am losing my mucus plug and following a particularly strong contractions I seem to pass more plug)

Contraction length - 48 secs (strong and had bloody show)
Interval - 12 mins
Contraction length - 21 secs
Interval - 8 mins
Contraction length - 31 secs (strong and lost more mucus plug)
Interval - 3 mins
Contraction length - 18 secs
Interval - 7 mins
Contraction length - 24 secs
Interval 4 mins

As you can see they are all over the place! I havnt had one now for 17 minutes so far. 

Are these Braxton Hicks? They don't improve if I change position, I get them lying down, walking etc They start in the very bottom of my back, build in intensity before fading. 

Any ideas/opinions?


----------



## Jayneypops

bumping this - has anyone else had these irregular contractions along with loosing plug? I don't know if its early labour or just false alarms :-(?


----------



## JAJuly2013

It sounds like genuine contractions to me. have you called your OB/Midwife?

When I was pregnant with my first, I had contractions that were even more sporadic than that...I'm talking 5 min, 10, 7 min, 20 min etc between contractions but I did have a ton of low back pain and I had bloody show. I ended up going to the hospital just in time - I was fully dilated and ready to start pushing.


----------



## Jayneypops

JAJuly2013 said:


> It sounds like genuine contractions to me. have you called your OB/Midwife?
> 
> When I was pregnant with my first, I had contractions that were even more sporadic than that...I'm talking 5 min, 10, 7 min, 20 min etc between contractions but I did have a ton of low back pain and I had bloody show. I ended up going to the hospital just in time - I was fully dilated and ready to start pushing.

Oh wow! Well ive been having very sporadic contractions for most of thw day. Sometimes as long as 30 mins between them but they are fairly painful. They certainly take my attention and I cant really carry on talking until it passes. I feel them low in my pelvis, my lower back and even my bottom! They DO feel like contractions to me and dont ease with standing, walking or lying down. Qhen one starts I dont know what to do with myself!
Im in bed now just hoping to get a bit of rest. Fingers crossed


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry to give you completely opposite advice to the previous poster but...
I've been having this on and off for the last week. Saturday I was like that for 12 hours!! Also lost plug over course of week. 
But despite this and 3 sweeps I'm only 1cm dilated and heading for induction on Thursday. 
Are you getting checked by midwife at any point? Would def let them know what's happening but don't be surprised if it's slow / false labour. Then I advise getting as much rest as possible, it's exhausting!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Mycontractions with DD were like that- 3 minutes, 9 minutes, 5 minutes, 4 minutes, 13 minutes... I held off going to hospital because I was waiting for them to get regular but they only started to come at regular intervals when I was delivering the placenta :haha:. How painful are they? Are they increasing in intensity? Do they improve if you drink lots of water? Have you tried having a bowel movement (so nosy, sorry! :haha:).
I'd rest up as much as you can so that if this is the start of labour you'll have some energy stored, and if not they should taper off. The fact that you're losing your plugand having tightenings sounds like your body is getting ready :)


----------



## BunnyN

How is it going? Did it turn into labour? That is how my labour started. I never got regular contractions even during pushing though.


----------



## Jayneypops

Hi,
It WAS labour (well pre labour). Our LO is here! 

It took about 10 houts of irregular contractions, lots of walking and 2 sweeps to get things going properly but when it did wow! 
I was 3cm throughout the 10 hours of contractions then I suddenly went ftom 3cm to 7cm in 1 hour. My waters broke and she was born not long after following 2.5 hours of established labour.
Just goes to show you can't always expect your body to behave in the predicted way!!!


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ooh congratulations! :)


----------

